# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  المتظاهرون فى المنصوره يقطعون خط السكه الحديد

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المتظاهرون فى المنصوره يقطعون خط السكه الحديد

قطع منذ قليل المئات من متظاهرى مدينة المنصورة، خط السكة الحديد، بعد أن تجمهروا على القضبان، وقطعوا طريق القطارات المتجهة من إلى محافظتى الشرقية ودمياط.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات معادية للإخوان المسلمين والنظام، منها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرسى".



المصدر


تسريع التحميل من كل المواقع البطيئة حتى4  ميجا والتصفح بسرعة 4 ميجا كل هذا مجاناً 
اضغط هنا

*

----------

